# National Capital Region 2015 (Rockland, Ontario)



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

We are pleased to announce once again this year the NCR 2015 competition.

It will be held on May 16 at the Optimist Performance Hall in the L'Escale Highschool in Rockland, Ontario (Canada).

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD
4x4x4
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Skewb


Registration for the competition will close on May 13, 2015
If you register online, it will be 15$ for an event + 2$ per event with a max of 25$. If you don't pre-register online, it will be 20$ + 2$ per event with no max fee.

There will be a bake sale at the comp by Antoine Cantin, just like last year and the year before.

Visit the page on CanadianCubing.com for more information.

(Credit to antoineccantin - took from NCR 2014 comp)


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> C U there!!!! btw can anyone lend me a 4x4? I broke a center on mine aosu and i will order a replacement part but im not sure it will arrive in time.



If you order from thecubicle.us it should arrived in time, mine took 1 business day to come to Montreal. (excluding the processing time before they ship the product.) I registered to the comp


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Registered!


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Registered!



Wait, you never competed before? or did you?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Wait, you never competed before? or did you?



Nope never competed


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> If you order from thecubicle.us it should arrived in time, mine took 1 business day to come to Montreal. (excluding the processing time before they ship the product.) I registered to the comp



My previous order took 5 days, and I just ordered right now. Yay got stackmat and my part.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> My previous order took 5 days, and I just ordered right now. Yay got stackmat and my part.



It's normal 5 days, I get it in 1-2 business days every single time because of 2 reason:
They always ship on friday, and customs work on weekend, so I get it monday.
I live in MTL and the package is processed here by customs so the package doesn't need to change province so it comes faster.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol nice good job! Are you registered yet? What events?
Ok so goals time:

Realistically:
2x2: sub 3 single, sub 4.5 average, make finals
3x3: sub 10 single (a few, not just 1), sub 11 on all averages, top... like 7?
4x4: make the cutoff, not last, sub 1:20 average, sub 1:10 single

Optimistically:
2x2: sub 3 single, sub 4 average
3x3: sub 9 single (easy in 15 solves if I dont suck), sub 10 average (maybe? I have about 30 to date at home, so... idk I hope so?)
4x4: I have no hopes.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Lol nice good job! Are you registered yet? What events?
> Ok so goals time:
> 
> Realistically:
> ...



I am already registered, (I am not the delegate) So you know who I am.

My goals:
2x2 Goal: Sub-5.3 avg
3x3 Goal: Sub-16 avg
4x4 Goal: Sub-1:15 avg
Skewb Goal: Sub-13 avg

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, pyraminx, skewb


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I am already registered, (I am not the delegate) So you know who I am.
> 
> My goals:
> 2x2 Goal: Sub-5.3 avg
> ...



And since I'm registered and dont have wca id, u know who I am. My name pronounced like Key-On btw. Dunno why its not spelled that way.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to add - There will be a bake sale on location catered to by me, just like last year and the year before.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> I'd like to add - There will be a bake sale on location catered to by me, just like last year and the year before.



Ooh awesome thats cool I didnt know that. To settle a debate on another thread, are you single orange colour cross or dual colour red orange cross?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ooh awesome thats cool I didnt know that. To settle a debate on another thread, are you single orange colour cross or dual colour red orange cross?



Only orange


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Only orange



Yesss thank you I win!


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 13, 2015)

I want to go. But apparently it would be a ~9-10 hour bus ride. 

Anybody else from around Waterloo thinking of going?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Quick question: when does the comp end? It says registration starts at 9, but not how long it is.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Quick question: when does the comp end? It says registration starts at 9, but not how long it is.



Last year it ends at around 6:00 PM
Free pizza too!!


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 13, 2015)

Already Registered!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll be there.  

Is anyone coming through/from Ottawa Saturday morning that could pick me and my friend up? Or does anyone know of any buses that go from Ottawa to Rockland early Saturday mornings?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Last year it ends at around 6:00 PM
> Free pizza too!!



Its not free if its included in the 15... looks like Im gonna have to lie about when it ends to my parents...


----------



## rock1t (Apr 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its not free if its included in the 15... looks like Im gonna have to lie about when it ends to my parents...



In some comps there's no pizza, and your parents can take pizza too!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> In some comps there's no pizza, and your parents can take pizza too!



Ok, ok i'll tell them it ends at 5:10 (I found the schedule from last yr).


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> Or does anyone know of any buses that go from Ottawa to Rockland early Saturday mornings?



As far as I know Clarence-Rockland Transport doesn't run on weekends and I don't know of any other buses which could bring you


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Why only like 10 ppl registered...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Why only like 10 ppl registered...



It's been one day. Usually people take a while to make sure they can come before they register. Most of the registrations are usually within the last 2-3 weeks before the competition.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> It's been one day. Usually people take a while to make sure they can come before they register. Most of the registrations are usually within the last 2-3 weeks before the competition.



Ok. G2K. Looks like im just too excited/worried/nervous/hyped


----------



## Catchycuber (Apr 14, 2015)

Is A Montreal Fall 2015 happenning?


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 14, 2015)

Catchycuber said:


> Is A Montreal Fall 2015 happenning?



I hope. If it does though, i'm going.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 14, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> I hope. If it does though, i'm going.



No. I don't think there's gonna be one this year. I ask a delegate and he said that he is working on one, but there's no organizer, so I think there's gonna be one next year and not this year. But I hope that someone organize one in MTL soon.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 14, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> It's been one day. Usually people take a while to make sure they can come before they register. Most of the registrations are usually within the last 2-3 weeks before the competition.



mhm. seems like quite a few unregistered walk in competitors usually show up too.


----------



## Julian (Apr 14, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> I want to go. But apparently it would be a ~9-10 hour bus ride.
> 
> Anybody else from around Waterloo thinking of going?


Thinking, yes. Although I won't be in Waterloo at the time.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> mhm. seems like quite a few unregistered walk in competitors usually show up too.



Plz come!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No. I don't think there's gonna be one this year. I ask a delegate and he said that he is working on one, but there's no organizer, so I think there's gonna be one next year and not this year. But I hope that someone organize one in MTL soon.



Don't be too quick on this. I'm under the impression there is still a chance of a MTL Fall like last year's.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Talkin bout upcoming comps, will canadian open be around canada day again? If it is then im there cuz im going to toronto anyway for canada day!


----------



## rock1t (Apr 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Don't be too quick on this. I'm under the impression there is still a chance of a MTL Fall like last year's.



Oui, mais l'automne passé, c'était aussi Chantal Cormier qui avait organisé sa, t'avais dis qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, je l'ai contacté il y a 1 mois et elle ma aussi dit qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, donc il y a peu de chance qu'il y en aille un. Mais si tu dis qu'il va sûrement en avoir un, je te crois.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Oui, mais l'automne passé, c'était aussi Chantal Cormier qui avait organisé sa, t'avais dis qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, je l'ai contacté il y a 1 mois et elle ma aussi dit qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, donc il y a peu de chance qu'il y en aille un. Mais si tu dis qu'il va sûrement en avoir un, je te crois.



Yeah I thought it wasnt happening too. Antoine also told me a couple weeks ago there probably wont be one.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Plz come!



ehh, i almost certainly won't be attending, penguins. if i dont get lost or hit bad traffic (both of which would probably happen to me), i would have to leave my house at 01:00 at the latest! getting a hotel room the night before is not an option for me either. and realistically, i dont think that i could even drive that long without company or backup drivers; with my relatively limited experience a trip that long might be quite dangerous = \ (i wouldnt dream of asking my mother to take me on such a long trip). 

so i suppose i'll just have to see you at the canadian open or the spring comp (which i cant remember if you were going to or not).


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah I thought it wasnt happening too. Antoine also told me a couple weeks ago there probably wont be one.



Not sure if I'd be able to go to a Montreal comp this year. It's an 8 hour drive from Nova Scotia. If my parents would drive me or not would probably depend on how fast I am by then . Either way, I hope you guys get to have a comp!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> ehh, i almost certainly won't be attending, penguins. if i dont get lost or hit bad traffic (both of which would probably happen to me), i would have to leave my house at 01:00 at the latest! getting a hotel room the night before is not an option for me either. and realistically, i dont think that i could even drive that long without company or backup drivers; with my relatively limited experience a trip that long might be quite dangerous = \ (i wouldnt dream of asking my mother to take me on such a long trip).
> 
> so i suppose i'll just have to see you at the canadian open or the spring comp (which i cant remember if you were going to or not).



Nah cant go to spring. Too long a drive for a normal 2 day weekend. But candian open seems like the best bet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Oui, mais l'automne passé, c'était aussi Chantal Cormier qui avait organisé sa, t'avais dis qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, je l'ai contacté il y a 1 mois et elle ma aussi dit qu'elle n'en ferait pas cette année, donc il y a peu de chance qu'il y en aille un. Mais si tu dis qu'il va sûrement en avoir un, je te crois.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah I thought it wasnt happening too. Antoine also told me a couple weeks ago there probably wont be one.





NewCuber000 said:


> Not sure if I'd be able to go to a Montreal comp this year. It's an 8 hour drive from Nova Scotia. If my parents would drive me or not would probably depend on how fast I am by then . Either way, I hope you guys get to have a comp!



Woah guys. Don't exagerate. I didn't say there will be one, I said that I was under the impression that there was a chance of one.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah guys. Don't exagerate. I didn't say there will be one, I said that I was under the impression that there was a chance of one.



Whatever. We will see.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Woah guys. Don't exagerate. I didn't say there will be one, I said that I was under the impression that there was a chance of one.




Don't know why you were quoting my comment . I was saying IF there is one I may or may not be able to go, depending. That's why I said at the end of the comment I hope that you guys have one either way.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone from the Montreal area going to this competition? I'd be willing to help out with gas money. I haven't competed in a few years but I'd be interested in going.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2015)

So um CO2015 (canadian open) announcement just happened.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> So um CO2015 (canadian open) announcement just happened.



No!!! Why no Montreal comp? There is one everywhere but no MTL!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No!!! Why no Montreal comp? There is one everywhere but no MTL!!


Lol ikr! Hopefully montreal fall... I cant go to CO cuz exams and stuff


----------



## 4EverCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No!!! Why no Montreal comp? There is one everywhere but no MTL!!



Well this is too bad. I was planning to go this year.


----------



## claudeccantin (Apr 23, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No!!! Why no Montreal comp? There is one everywhere but no MTL!!



You seem really keen to get a competition in Montreal. The same way my kids were keen to get their own competition in Rockland (Ottawa). They were 13 and 11 at the time. Their friend was 13. You might recognize their names: André and Antoine Cantin, and Louis Cormier.

That was in 2010.

Here is what they did to get their own competition:

- they started a club at their school. André and Louis were in grade 9 at their High School. Antoine was in grade 7 in the middle school associated with that High School.
- they got a teacher involved with them.
- they got other kids involved at the school.
- they got one of their parents involved
- they started going to competitions
- they organized unofficial competitions at their school
- they did demonstrations in the community, at local charitable events/BBQs
- they contacted the local science museum (the Ottawa Science and Technology Musuem) and asked if they could give demos during their "science and engineering" week.
- through their school, they applied for and got a grant from the Ministry of Education
- at competitions, they talked to organizers (ie CanadianCubing) and asked what was needed to get their own competition (you will need a large enough hall, one with power, good lighting, etc. You need to be able to bring it food & drinks. You need to be allowed to sell merchandise, etc.)
- they worked hard at it. It took many months of going back and forth between the school, us, and CanadianCubing. We had to show there was interest -- that is where the unofficial competitions, demonstrations, etc really help.
- they documented what they did: it's all on http://cubes.lescale.com. Et c'est en majoritée en français. Check it out.
- all throughout, I kept the local media informed

This year will be our 5th annual RCN-NCR competition. Antoine will be in that same school next year, so it looks good for next year as well. His school happens to have a really nice hall. And because the competition is being organised by the Club, the hall is free.

So you see, you can do it... even if you are 15. You need to get people around you involved. It is not easy. It is a LOT of HARD work. One person alone cannot do it. Ask Micah in Atlantic Canada. Or Sarah Strong (without her, there would have been no competition in Waterloo). Or Kris de Asis in Vancouver. Or Theodore in Edmonton. It is a process that take time, and some effort.

"if you want something in life, you have to go and get it"
_anonymous_


----------



## KevinChen (Apr 24, 2015)

Which area of Ottawa do you live? I am going from Gatineau to Rockland, it is possible to give you guys a ride. You can send email to me.


Sa967St said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Is anyone coming through/from Ottawa Saturday morning that could pick me and my friend up? Or does anyone know of any buses that go from Ottawa to Rockland early Saturday mornings?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 24, 2015)

KevinChen said:


> Which area of Ottawa do you live? I am going from Gatineau to Rockland, it is possible to give you guys a ride. You can send email to me.



Thanks! I sent you an email.


----------



## QQW (May 2, 2015)

If a thecubicle.us order had been shipped today at 11am, what are the chances that it arrives in Montréal before the competition? Or else i would go to the comp with no lube and no functional 4x4(my Weisu kicked the bucket 2 days ago, lol). Thank you

EDIT: in case you don't want to calculate the date, "today at 11am" is May 2, 2015
Shipped, not ordered


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 2, 2015)

QQW said:


> If a thecubicle.us order had been shipped today at 11am, what are the chances that it arrives in Montréal before the competition? Or else i would go to the comp with no lube and no functional 4x4(my Weisu kicked the bucket 2 days ago, lol). Thank you
> 
> EDIT: in case you don't want to calculate the date, "today at 11am" is May 2, 2015
> Shipped, not ordered



Should be in montreal by the end of this week (may 8)


----------



## samuelqwe (May 2, 2015)

QQW said:


> If a thecubicle.us order had been shipped today at 11am, what are the chances that it arrives in Montréal before the competition? Or else i would go to the comp with no lube and no functional 4x4(my Weisu kicked the bucket 2 days ago, lol). Thank you
> 
> EDIT: in case you don't want to calculate the date, "today at 11am" is May 2, 2015
> Shipped, not ordered



If it is already shipped then it should arrive before the competition.
Or if it ships in the next 2 or 3 days you should be good as well.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 3, 2015)

Sorry to be missing it again this year. Husband wasn't willing to babysit 5 kids at home on his own for a day. I'll have to try again another year.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry to be missing it again this year. Husband wasn't willing to babysit 5 kids at home on his own for a day. I'll have to try again another year.



Nooo plz come! Lol husband...


----------



## AlexMaass (May 3, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry to be missing it again this year. Husband wasn't willing to babysit 5 kids at home on his own for a day. I'll have to try again another year.



quick start a kickstarter for a babysitter


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> quick start a kickstarter for a babysitter



Kick start a quickstarter for a kickbaby quicksitter kick quick sit for quick start for kicks bruh. I get it!


----------



## rock1t (May 3, 2015)

QQW said:


> If a thecubicle.us order had been shipped today at 11am, what are the chances that it arrives in Montréal before the competition? Or else i would go to the comp with no lube and no functional 4x4(my Weisu kicked the bucket 2 days ago, lol). Thank you
> 
> EDIT: in case you don't want to calculate the date, "today at 11am" is May 2, 2015
> Shipped, not ordered




You may get it on May 5th. I live in MTL and get my order in 3-4 days (if I count the weekend - because my orders are shipped friday and I get them monday)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 4, 2015)

50/50 chance I am coming.


----------



## claudeccantin (May 6, 2015)

*Prizes for RCN-NCR 2015*

Thanks to a number of sponsors, we will be able to offer prizes at the competition. They will be gift certificates (money is handled by the Club at the school, so no cash may be given out). Likely (but no necessarily) VISA pre-paid cards, Wal-Mart cards and Jean Coutu cards. The monetary value listed below is the value of the gift card.

For each event:

- 1st place: $50
- 2nd place: $30
- 3rd place: $15

Current sponsors for prizes are Myers Orleans, local Knights of Columbus, and the local Jean Coutu pharmacy.
Desjardins has been a sponsor all year long, and "Exprime-toi" from the Ministry of Education has been the foundation of the Club.

Furthermore, all podiums will receive a Rubik's branded medal, courtesy of the Rubik's Canadian distributor, Kroeger Inc.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

claudeccantin said:


> Thanks to a number of sponsors, we will be able to offer prizes at the competition. They will be gift certificates (money is handled by the Club at the school, so no cash may be given out). Likely (but no necessarily) VISA pre-paid cards, Wal-Mart cards and Jean Coutu cards. The monetary value listed below is the value of the gift card.
> 
> For each event:
> 
> ...



Cool! Too bad I have a 0% chance of podiuming in any event....


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 6, 2015)

Almost certainly coming now! Just have to register.

EDIT: Registered!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Almost certainly coming now! Just have to register.



There go my chances for 4th... meh 5th is good 'nuff...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There go my chances for 4th... meh 5th is good 'nuff...



rip?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There go my chances for 4th... meh 5th is good 'nuff...



Actually there are less "good people" competing than at a TO competition, and at a TO competition even a low 10 average still has a small chance to podium. So, don't count yourself out!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Actually there are less "good people" competing than at a TO competition, and at a TO competition even a low 10 average still has a small chance to podium. So, don't count yourself out!



Theres u, antoine, louis, thompson. Ur all capable of easy sub 10 avg 5s. No bill so far.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Theres u, antoine, louis, thompson. Ur all capable of easy sub 10 avg 5s. No bill so far.



good luck at your first comp, you have a good chance of beating my official time: 10.37.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There go my chances for 4th... meh 5th is good 'nuff...



Fun fact: This year is our fifth NCR competition. I have never gotten better than 5th place at an NCR comp.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Fun fact: This year is our fifth NCR competition. I have never gotten better than 5th place at an NCR comp.




??? How!!! That would only make sense if ur OH times are better than 2H...



> good luck at your first comp, you have a good chance of beating my official time: 10.37.



Maybe... but I cant even stackmat... i


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ??? How!!! That would only make sense if ur OH times are better than 2H...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... but I cant even stackmat... i



don't worry, the only time i've ever used a stackmat was at competition and i was okay, except for those 2x2 DNFs. just make sure you get to play around with some stackmats before your first solves.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> don't worry, the only time i've ever used a stackmat was at competition and i was okay, except for those 2x2 DNFs. just make sure you get to play around with some stackmats before your first solves.



i have one, but i suck at using it. i average a whole second slower.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> i have one, but i suck at using it. i average a whole second slower.



oh, maybe only do solve on stackmat for now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 7, 2015)

So i was reading the WCA regulations and noticed that they need to see a passport to ensure the country you represent. I remeber people saying you dont really have to worry about it, but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## samuelqwe (May 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> So i was reading the WCA regulations and noticed that they need to see a passport to ensure the country you represent. I remeber people saying you dont really have to worry about it, but I would rather be safe than sorry.



In my experiences, i've never heard anyone that needed one or actually had a problem with not having one. I personally don't have a passport since i do not travel out of my country.


----------



## GuRoux (May 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> So i was reading the WCA regulations and noticed that they need to see a passport to ensure the country you represent. I remeber people saying you dont really have to worry about it, but I would rather be safe than sorry.



you don't have to worry about it. i don't think this is really a thing and you could loose your passport. seems like taking too big of a risk for such an inprobable problem which isn't really a problem.


----------



## rock1t (May 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> So i was reading the WCA regulations and noticed that they need to see a passport to ensure the country you represent. I remeber people saying you dont really have to worry about it, but I would rather be safe than sorry.



You don't need a passport. I have been to 3 comp and no one ask me for a passport.


----------



## KevinChen (May 7, 2015)

If there is a prize for group under 10(year old), I probably will win. 


claudeccantin said:


> Thanks to a number of sponsors, we will be able to offer prizes at the competition. They will be gift certificates (money is handled by the Club at the school, so no cash may be given out). Likely (but no necessarily) VISA pre-paid cards, Wal-Mart cards and Jean Coutu cards. The monetary value listed below is the value of the gift card.
> 
> For each event:
> 
> ...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

yay 1 week out! so excited!


----------



## claudeccantin (May 10, 2015)

*Updated "prize" information...*



KevinChen said:


> If there is a prize for group under 10(year old), I probably will win.



This is our 5th anniversary. Thanks to our sponsors, we are able to give *THREE* door prizes: two for "first timers" (i.e. people participating in their first competition), and one for all competitors. Those door prizes will be Speedstack timers.

You will have to be present to claim your prize. They will be given at the awards ceremony.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

claudeccantin said:


> This is our 5th anniversary. Thanks to our sponsors, we are able to give *THREE* door prizes: two for "first timers" (i.e. people participating in their first competition), and one for all competitors. Those door prizes will be Speedstack timers.
> 
> You will have to be present to claim your prize. They will be given at the awards ceremony.



For the 2 first timer 'door' prizes, is it random draw or whoever gets the best average?


----------



## claudeccantin (May 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> For the 2 first timer 'door' prizes, is it random draw or whoever gets the best average?



All door prizes are random draws.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

claudeccantin said:


> All door prizes are random draws.



ok awesome!


----------



## samuelqwe (May 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay 1 week out! so excited!



Excited too!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 10, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> Excited too!



Yay!


----------



## rock1t (May 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yay!



I'm excited too! After 7 months without a comp, I can't wait longer!


----------



## samuelqwe (May 10, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I'm excited too! After 7 months without a comp, I can't wait longer!



My last comp was Montreal Fall 2014. That is far back!


----------



## rock1t (May 10, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> My last comp was Montreal Fall 2014. That is far back!



Yeah, I saw you. It was my last comp and it's being 7 month.


----------



## samuelqwe (May 10, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Yeah, I saw you. It was my last comp and it's being 7 month.



Lol XD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

yay groups: (who's with me):
2x2: group 6
3x3: group 9
4x4: group 4


----------



## rock1t (May 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay groups: (who's with me):
> 2x2: group 6
> 3x3: group 9
> 4x4: group 4



How do you know? normally I receive a e-mail, but I didn't get an e-mail from them as of now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> How do you know? normally I receive a e-mail, but I didn't get an e-mail from them as of now.



yeah email


----------



## samuelqwe (May 14, 2015)

My Groups:

2x2 - Group 4
3x3 - Group 2
4x4 - Group 1
Pyraminx - Group 1


----------



## Skullush (May 14, 2015)

National Capital Region 2015 Pick 'Em:
http://goo.gl/forms/mkw1dXjTPA
Competitor List:
http://canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2015/Competitors


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

Skullush said:


> National Capital Region 2015 Pick 'Em:
> http://goo.gl/forms/mkw1dXjTPA
> Competitor List:
> http://canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2015/Competitors



Predictions:
3x3:
1. Antoine Cantin (lol)
2. Louis Cormier
3. Thompson Clarke
Honourable: sorry Jonothan, I picked u...
OH:
1. Antoine Cantin
Winning 3x3 average: 8.32 (or was it 8.34?...)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Predictions:
> 3x3:
> 1. Antoine Cantin (lol)
> 2. Louis Cormier
> ...



if only I could come :c


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> if only I could come :c



Show up at the door and register after a 10 hour drive! I dont see why not! 

Oh shoot! Just realized honourable mention can be 4th or 5th... wouldve picked me for fifth...


----------



## antoineccantin (May 14, 2015)

Man, this is weird without Bill. Now we don't actually know who's gonna win 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 or BLD...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, this is weird without Bill. Now we don't actually know who's gonna win 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 or BLD...



IKR! I was gonna mention it but was like nawww dont wanna be mean. What happened to him anyway? Im guessing he lives in Toronto and cant make it? Watch him show up at the door and be like trol. Ur gonna win 3x3 (pre confident in u) and OH (dont dnf) but the rest I have no idea.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Honourable: sorry Jonothan, I picked u...



Well, I've got lots of practice in cause my teachers have been on strike for a month now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Well, I've got lots of practice in cause my teachers have been on strike for a month now.



Pfft strike...wow watch you podium...


----------



## tarandeep5 (May 14, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Well, I've got lots of practice in cause my teachers have been on strike for a month now.



Do they have a timeline of when the Durham strike is going to end? Because if you guys don't go back to school, it's going to mess you guys up next year...

And to keep this on topic, good luck to all the people competing!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Do they have a timeline of when the Durham strike is going to end? Because if you guys don't go back to school, it's going to mess you guys up next year...
> 
> And to keep this on topic, good luck to all the people competing!



Thankfully, my board hasnt/maybe wont go on strike. Scuks you cant make it


----------



## tarandeep5 (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Thankfully, my board hasn't/maybe won't go on strike. Sucks you cant make it



Yeah, I wish I could come, because I won't be able to come to CO15 either. Hopefully we can meet up at a Toronto competition in the summer


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Yeah, I wish I could come, because I won't be able to come to CO15 either. Hopefully we can meet up at a Toronto competition in the summer



If I can make it...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 14, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Do they have a timeline of when the Durham strike is going to end? Because if you guys don't go back to school, it's going to mess you guys up next year...
> 
> And to keep this on topic, good luck to all the people competing!



They are having a hearing today because the strike has been deemed illegal. So, hopefully class will return next week and I won't have to do summer school.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 14, 2015)

My left wrist has been hurting for a few days now. Don't expect a too hot performance from me.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> My left wrist has been hurting for a few days now. Don't expect a too hot performance from me.



righty OH?!?!


----------



## samuelqwe (May 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, this is weird without Bill. Now we don't actually know who's gonna win 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 or BLD...



I totally agree. I was looking forward to seeing him again. Oh well.


----------



## samuelqwe (May 14, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> My left wrist has been hurting for a few days now. Don't expect a too hot performance from me.



NOOOOOOOO!!! Well, at least I have a chance now. Kinda...


----------



## rock1t (May 14, 2015)

1 day and a half left before the comp!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> 1 day and a half left before the comp!



yay!!! make it through 1 more day of school come on i got this!


----------



## rock1t (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yay!!! make it through 1 more day of school come on i got this!



Tomorrow is gonna be my worst day of school of the year. I have english oral, maybe I will fail english this year at school because of some students and also I have another exam.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Tomorrow is gonna be my worst day of school of the year. I have english oral, maybe I will fail english this year at school because of some students and also I have another exam.



ooh that sucks! today i had an english test and yesterday i had the equivalent of my geo exam (summative test). All clear for tmr!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ooh that sucks! today i had an english test and yesterday i had the equivalent of my geo exam (summative test). All clear for tmr!



don't forget to record solves DD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> don't forget to record solves DD



only 3x3


----------



## samuelqwe (May 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> 1 day and a half left before the comp!



This is all i'm dreaming about. :tu


----------



## rock1t (May 15, 2015)

Good luck to everyone for the comp!


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow, guys!


----------



## samuelqwe (May 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Good luck to everyone for the comp!





Julian said:


> Good luck tomorrow, guys!



The excitment is real!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2015)

Random: There are many microwaves in the room for people who want to bring a lunch.


----------



## rock1t (May 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Random: There are many microwaves in the room for people who want to bring a lunch.



C'est tu grave si j'ai pas reçu d'email qui dis mon groupe pour les évènements? (3x3, 2x2, ...)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> C'est tu grave si j'ai pas reçu d'email qui dis mon groupe pour les évènements? (3x3, 2x2, ...)



What does this have to do with microwaves?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> C'est tu grave si j'ai pas reçu d'email qui dis mon groupe pour les évènements? (3x3, 2x2, ...)



Pas vraiment. Il se peut par contre que ton email l'aie accidentellement dans ton spam, tu devrais peut-être vérifier là.
Sinon, c'est pas trop grave. Tu vas recevoir une feuille avec tes groupes le matin de la competition.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> What does this have to do with microwaves?



Absolutely nothing.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Pas vraiment. Il se peut par contre que ton email l'aie accidentellement dans ton spam, tu devrais peut-être vérifier là.
> Sinon, c'est pas trop grave. Tu vas recevoir une feuille avec tes groupes le matin de la competition.
> 
> 
> ...



yay my french! i can understand! lol.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 15, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Pas vraiment. Il se peut par contre que ton email l'aie accidentellement dans ton spam, tu devrais peut-être vérifier là.
> Sinon, c'est pas trop grave. Tu vas recevoir une feuille avec tes groupes le matin de la competition.
> 
> 
> ...



Something similar happened to me, it wasn't emailed but I got my group numbers the morning of the competition, as Antoine said, it shouldn't be too serious. 

Bonne chance à tout le monde qui va attendre la competition!  J'espere que je peux aller à une competition Canadien. ;-;

EDIT: Pls correct my french, I'm still learning


----------



## rock1t (May 16, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Something similar happened to me, it wasn't emailed but I got my group numbers the morning of the competition, as Antoine said, it shouldn't be too serious.
> 
> Bonne chance à tout le monde qui va attendre la competition!  J'espere que je peux aller à une competition Canadien. ;-;
> 
> EDIT: Pls correct my french, I'm still learning



Wow, I didn't know that people could talk french here, especially if they are coming from the USA!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2015)

A reminder there will be a coffee and bake sale tomorrow morning, so make sure to bring change. 
Also, the hall is now all set up!



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> A reminder there will be a coffee and bake sale tomorrow morning, so make sure to bring change.
> Also, the hall is now all set up!
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh coffee! Hall looks great! 12h les go!


----------



## Julian (May 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> A reminder there will be a coffee and bake sale tomorrow morning, so make sure to bring change.
> Also, the hall is now all set up!
> 
> 
> ...



Aw man memories :< I want to be there now.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## rock1t (May 16, 2015)

In around 15 minutes, i'm quitting Montreal to go to the comp!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

rock1t said:


> In around 15 minutes, i'm quitting Montreal to go to the comp!



Hopefully theres no morning traffic. Im leaving in half an hour.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Hopefully theres no morning traffic. Im leaving in half an hour.



Just don't get there tooooo early  We're getting there at about 8:15.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Just don't get there tooooo early  We're getting there at about 8:15.



Hour drive soo.... yeah I wont be early


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Yay im here


----------



## penguinz7 (May 16, 2015)

Congrats to Louis Cormier for a 1:36.36 official 3x3 average.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Congrats to Louis Cormier for a 1:36.36 official 3x3 average.



Wait what?...


----------



## WayneMigraine (May 16, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Congrats to Louis Cormier for a 1:36.36 official 3x3 average.



Lol. _Louise_ Cormier


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Lol. _Louise_ Cormier



That makes more sense... where is everybody?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 16, 2015)

pdf, what was your dnf time?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> pdf, what was your dnf time?



It was DNS/DNF cuz I started turning in inspection... wouldnt have been anything special. All scrambles were quite bad.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 16, 2015)

lolol. good job. that would be a dnf. dns is when you dont show up for your attempt.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> lolol. good job. that would be a dnf. dns is when you dont show up for your attempt.



Thanks!


----------



## penguinz7 (May 16, 2015)

WayneMigraine said:


> Lol. _Louise_ Cormier



wait what. lol



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Predictions:
> 3x3:
> 1. Antoine Cantin (lol)
> 2. Louis Cormier
> ...


Nailed it so far..


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wait what. lol
> 
> 
> Nailed it so far..



Wow thats uncanny... I got 5th too...


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2015)

Pick 'Em Results


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 16, 2015)

Congratulations to all winners. Hope to see everybody next year!


----------



## claudeccantin (May 17, 2015)

*the real winner of RCN-NCR 2015...*



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Congratulations to all winners. Hope to see everybody next year!



Here is a picture of the real winners... all participants (at least the ones that stayed until the end of the day).



We thank you for your participtation. 

And a thank you for people behing the scene: parents, volunteers, CanadianCubing, Le Club de Cube L'Escale and all who came to see the competition. You are all the backbone of our competition.

Merci.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

claudeccantin said:


> Here is a picture of the real winners... all participants (at least the ones that stayed until the end of the day).
> 
> View attachment 5159
> 
> ...



et les sponsors!

(dammit thomspon, why so tall...)


----------

